

Ask HN: We're developing an Android game. Should we start promoting it? - scrrr

I've teamed up with two developers and one artist and we are now developing an Android game together. The skill-level in our group is very high so I assume the game will be of high quality, also.<p>Through reading HN I've come to the realization that proper marketing is at least 50% of the effort if we want our game (or any other product for that matter) to be a success. So should we start now?<p>I thought about what we could do. We could start a blog where we write about the progress, but I am not sure if this would be that interesting for anyone. After all its just a couple of guys writing Java-code and the graphics are currently just blocks in 3 different colors.<p>Should we just relax and finish coding until we release the game and then worry about marketing? There's an interesting comment about that here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1527365<p>Or is it time to act now? If yes, how?<p>Also: Does it make sense to start looking for a game-publisher?<p>Thank you for any suggestions!
======
peteysd
Absolutely. You should be developing a marketing plan at the same time you're
developing the app. Figure out the best way to generate some positive buzz, be
it through blog updates, screenshots showing your progress, etc.

Don't go overboard, but start getting people excited! And while you won't be
executing a good portion of your marketing plan until the game is released,
you need to know what that plan is.

~~~
scrrr
Thats right, the least we can do is figure out, what to do once its out. A
development-blog can't hurt either I guess. Perhaps for some people it's
interesting "how games are made", perhaps targeting a more non-techie crowd.

------
znt
From what I've seen from numerous succesful indie titles (Minecraft, Mount &
Blade etc) developing a "community" along with the software is a key. So maybe
you guys should also start a forum and welcome users/early adopters to share
ideas and give you instant feedback about the game.

~~~
scrrr
Hm I have to think what kind of community it could be.. it's perhaps easier
for sandbox type of games.

------
Ataraxy
A word of advice from a gamer and a marketer...don't start building the hype
machine until you have something to show and hook people with.

~~~
scrrr
You think there is a risk? If no-one cares, does it mean that they won't care
for a first playable version?

I thought of posting intermediate builds to download and try out as well. Bad
idea?

~~~
Ataraxy
When it comes to building hype, I don't look at it as this huge risk
considering the platform, but in terms of marketing efficiency and time spent
building a following rather then building a great game the two appear to be
codependent.

The better you are able to hook people in with your super game concept, the
better your community is going to be in the beginning and those are the ones
who are following it, offering suggestions/feedback, and telling their friends
about it.

If you end up delivering poorly to that community you also lose out on a pool
of people to help you hype up your next title.

This is all speculative theory though, you should really just direct your
attention towards making a well polished and fun to play game first and
foremost.

